# Mini Rex housing



## aabernathy319 (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm getting a baby mini Rex in 3 weeks. I was going to build a small 2'×2' cage because I don't have tons of room, but I think that might be too small. I can make some room if needed but prefer to keep it small. Any tips or advice on flooring, potty training, building the cage, cage size, or just general care would be greatly appreciated. Thanks:runningrabbit:


----------



## Azerane (Apr 29, 2016)

2'x2' is definitely too small, you will need to make room. What are you building the cage from? If you're housing indoors I recommend NIC or C&C cages, you simply attach the grids together using cable ties and they're very easy to build to whatever size you need. There's examples in this thread here: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=83446 Each grid square is 14 inches on both sides. As a minimum I would recommend 3 long x 2 deep x 3 high size cage, so that you can have two levels, which almost doubles the available space your rabbit will have. Bandit was a decent sized rabbit so I had his first level two grid squares high (you can see the cage on the first page of that thread, towards the bottom) to give him room to stand up tall. However with a mini rex, you could put the second level at 1.5 grids high so both levels are quite tall.

As for other things, it would take me a long time to give advice about all of those things, so perhaps it would be best to ask specific questions in the relevant sections. I will say one thing though which you likely already know, but your rabbit will need to have hay available at all times (and water obviously). But hay is the most important thing when it comes to your rabbit's health.


----------



## aabernathy319 (Apr 30, 2016)

I've had rabbits and guinea pigs a few years ago. I was just going to use the 2 by 2 to a little while and build a bigger 1 later. Will something like this be good?(I think I attached a pic...not quite sure)


----------

